# Nightride in H am 16/01?



## Quen (14. Januar 2002)

Hi,

hat jemand Lust auf nen Nightride am 16/01 durch den Gehrdener Berg?

Alternativ auch Benther Berg...

Will nicht wieder alleine fahren


----------



## Quen (15. Januar 2002)

...mal wieder alleine fahren?

Och nö, ist doch sch****!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockel (15. Januar 2002)

Hallo Quen:
damit Dein Aufruf nicht so mutterseelenallein im Raum (äh Forum steht) und Du nicht nochmal selbst antworten mußt schreibe ich hier auch einfach was rein.

Also wir (ESK-B/B) treffen uns am Do wieder gegen 19:30 zum gemeinsamen nächtlichen Naturerleben. Und hinterher treffen wir uns noch mit den Siechen des Kaders auf ein lecker Bierchen. Da freu ich mich schon drauf...
Natürlich werden wir dann auch Deiner heldenhaften Leistung gedenken


----------



## Quen (15. Januar 2002)

Wenn sich morgen  noch ein Mitfahrer findet fahre ich in kurzer Hose


----------



## felixthewolf (16. Januar 2002)

wenn dein mitfahrer nicht auch in kurzer hose antreten muss und du mir ne lampe gibst beweg ich mich vielleicht mal- ist ja nicht weit vom benther berg zu dir.

Find ich auf alle fälle schon mal gut dass du bei diesem wetter fährst.

c.u. felix


----------



## Quen (16. Januar 2002)

Hi,

leider macht mir meine Hand heute wieder zu schaffen, ich werde heute nicht fahren *grrr*

Aber ansonsten können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren!

Ach ja, hab nur eine Bike-Lampe...


----------

